# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  SkyTeam / OneWorld points - useful for NON flight?

## lifeonlake

I am not a frequent flyer, maybe just once every 2 years.  With Aeropoint, you can claim like 15K points for $100 gift card.  However, I was checking and Korea Air (Skyteam) or Cathay (OneWorld) seems to have the lowest fare (1 stop/direct respectively) for the date I need to travel to HKG.  Since I don't really travel a lot I can't just wait to accumulate points.  Is there any way I can use the points on things like gift card?  If so, which airline?  (example, I can still get points if I get a AAvantage card but flying CX).

----------

